# Making a faux Lox



## elohel (Mar 3, 2012)

I really enjoy lox on my cream cheese bagels, and I'd like to try and make something similar with my smoker. I can't cold smoke, and I don't have any of the cure I keep seeing people reference for lox recipes (all I have is Morton's Quick Cure). I'm just wondering if there are any recipes out there that hot-smoke the salmon that tastes good cold on a bagel as a substitute for lox?

Thanks


----------



## sausageboy (Mar 3, 2012)

Deleted by SausageBoy!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2012)

Cold smoking is very easy. All you need is one of Todd's smoke generators. Morton's TQ will work as a cure too.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 4, 2012)

elohel, morning....  SB is correct about the texture and flavor difference between  hot and cold smoked fish... 

That being said, a good kippered fish is excellent on bagel and cream cheese.. 

start with a filet of an oily fish like salmon... fresh if at all possible or flash frozen....  remove the bones.... I prefer to use a slender knife with a sharp point and a pair of needle nose pliers....  remove the rib bones and membrane... remove the "pin" bones... they are the bones that radiate toward the skin from the back bone....   leave the skin on...   the mix I prefer, which can be altered for personal taste, is 50/50 pickling salt and white sugar with dill weed and white pepper to taste added...  taste the mix... there should be a hint of dill and pepper... salmon has a delicate flavor that doesn't need to be overpowered.... 

I sprinkle the mix on the meat trying to eyeball the amount and compare it to the thickness of the meat where it is being applied for a consistent flavor.... wrap in plastic and refer for 2-3 days.... The amount of sprinkle pretty much covers the fish so you can't see the fish too well..... salmon needs salt to bring out the flavors properly....  

remove from the refer and rinse gently in cold water... it should be firm to the touch but give like a rare steak....  Get the smoker fired up to 225 F or so... dry the fish well with paper towels and place in front of a fan for hours to form a very good pellicle.... the pellicle should be very dry and firm... Heavy smoke until the fish reaches 160 F.... about 3 hours.. depending... If you see a white substance ooze from the fish, it is done cooking... that is the fat that is good health wise... omegas you know.... The flakes of meat should readily separate and the fish should be very moist.... perfect for dying and going to heaven...

I have not used cure #1 in making this recipe.... I probably shoud have but it never occured to me to do that... I'm sure the morten products will work...  good luck and take pics and send me some kipper for a taste test.....   Dave


----------



## shoneyboy (Mar 4, 2012)

I have never tried smoked salmon, mainly because of cost, but I do smoke a lot of fresh water fish. I was thinking about buying a piece from the store and giving it a try, but I don’t want to mess it up. What wood would compliment the fish the best?? When smoking fresh water fish, I usually smoke large mouth bass, crappie and catfish….. and they are fantastic….when smoked with pecan….Thanks ShoneyBoy


----------



## daveomak (Mar 4, 2012)

Shoneyboy, morning... Whitefish to me, is more delicate than salmon...  alder and maple work well for salmon... I have never had the opportunity to use pecan... If it is good on whitefish, it should be good on salmon... Dave
 


Shoneyboy said:


> I have never tried smoked salmon, mainly because of cost, but I do smoke a lot of fresh water fish. I was thinking about buying a piece from the store and giving it a try, but I don’t want to mess it up. *What wood would compliment the fish the best?? *When smoking fresh water fish, I usually smoke large mouth bass, crappie and catfish….. and they are fantastic….when smoked with pecan….Thanks ShoneyBoy


----------



## msaunders (Mar 15, 2012)

I just smoked some whitefish using some hickory and apple.  Turned out excellent, great smoke flavor without overpowering the fish.

-Mike
 


DaveOmak said:


> Shoneyboy, morning... Whitefish to me, is more delicate than salmon...  alder and maple work well for salmon... I have never had the opportunity to use pecan... If it is good on whitefish, it should be good on salmon... Dave


----------

